# Where are the good fish stores in Downtown Toronto??



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I am looking for good and reasonable prices in Downtown Toronto? I looked it up on the internet and only found Menagerie on Parliament street. Are there others? Thanks a lot


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

That's about the only good one 

I think there's a SW fish only "store" somewhere out on Dundas west, but I've never been there myself, nor have I heard any reviews.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

There's also Finatics on Kennedy in scarborough, mainly cichlids but a growing variety of freshwater fish as well.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

There is only one good store downtown. And thats menagerie. The 2 or 3 others are more small animal and bird related then fish. And nobody is more knowledgable then Harold at menagerie in the core. 

You will find Finatics in Scarborough. No where near downtown.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Downtown Aquarium (Chinatown) and Pets Wonderful (Church St.) are both downtown and easy to get to from the TTC, but both are also waaay overpriced. If you are downtown and without a vehicle, though, either one will save you hours of travel to the less expensive suburban stores. Probably buying stuff online/from other aquarists will save you money in the end, though.


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

characinfan said:


> Downtown Aquarium (Chinatown) and Pets Wonderful (Church St.) are both downtown and easy to get to from the TTC, but both are also waaay overpriced. If you are downtown and without a vehicle, though, either one will save you hours of travel to the less expensive suburban stores. Probably buying stuff online/from other aquarists will save you money in the end, though.


 Good idea.. but it seems like 99% of the hobbyists are outside downtown core. At least there's menagerie....

Any ideas where I can get some plants? Nice and cheap?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

archgop said:


> Any ideas where I can get some plants? Nice and cheap?


You're in luck - people come from far and away just to come to Menagerie for their plants - best selection in the GTA AND great prices too!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BeerBaron said:


> If you are visiting the Menagerie this week for plants, it would be worth your while to hold off until Thursday evening/Friday as we are receiving a large shipment of new plants...and a few interesting fish orders that will finally be arriving =].


Hoowah!! Finally!


----------

